# Swedish: RSVP



## zhanning

"I want to respond yes to the event"

"Jag vill svara ja till evenemangen?" eller kan man säga "Jag vill RSVP:a ja till..."

Tack så mycket


----------



## Alatius

"Jag vill tacka ja till evenemanget."


----------



## ermannoitaly

Hei

Jeg går ut fra  at det gjelder et invitasjonkort angående en (privat/offentlig) hendelse / en seremoni osv. der det er trykket akronymet "R.S.V.P."  _Répondez, s'il vous plaît_.(på fransk)
Det kan være viktig å vite antall deltakere, tror jeg.
Det ville være fint hvis de/den som er invitert skulle svare i skriftlig.
Et muntlig svar ( f.eks.på telefon) er også mulig, men det kommer  an på hvor mye verter og gjester er venn(er) og hva slags heldelse er (hendlesens viktighet).
Beklager at jeg skriver denne kommentaren på norsk.
Takk
Mvh
E.


----------



## hanne

I guess you'd usually reply to the _invitation_, not to the _event_ .

In general, I think that RSVP will often be used nowadays without expecting a written reply (of course, if you read old'ish etiquette books, they'll tell you that a written invitation calls for a written reply ). Unless it's a _very_ formal event, most sorts of reply will be fine - phone, email, etc.


----------



## Renaissance man

RSVP isn't universally recognised in Swedish. We use OSA - _Om Svar Anhålles _(=If an answer is received).
Colloquially, you can use it as a verb - "att osa" but it's highly informal.
Your best reply is Alatius's suggestion, alternatively:
"Jag tackar härmed ja till inbjudan."


----------



## Alatius

Renaissance man said:


> _Om Svar Anhålles _(=If an answer is received).


Just a small correction here: I believe "Om svar anhålles" should rather be understood as equivalent to "det anhålles om svar", i.e. "response is requested". (The word order is very stilted, being a fixed idiom, so it is no wonder that the literal meaning is easily misunderstood.)


----------



## Renaissance man

We're splitting hairs here, but I have no problems interpreting the phrase as "if a response is received", as in, "you're only welcome if you respond to this invitation."

Anyhow, this is hardly important for the question at hand...


----------



## Alatius

Nja, jag vågar bestämt säga att det är en felaktig tolkning: "anhålla" är ju inte detsamma som "erhålla".


----------



## Renaissance man

Ah, jag böjer mig för din förklaring  Du har helt rätt, nu när jag ser på frasen igen. Det är inte ofta en ordnörd som jag erkänner sig rättad


----------

